# Sublimation ink won't transfer



## PappaFox (May 26, 2017)

I am new to Sublimation, I have an Epson Artisan 1430 printer with a CISS installed. I have tried printing samples and transferring onto Polyester fabric but the picture or design will not transfer. I am using TexPrintR paper which I have read good reviews. Is there a setting in the printer menu that I need to change?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

PappaFox said:


> I am new to Sublimation, I have an Epson Artisan 1430 printer with a CISS installed. I have tried printing samples and transferring onto Polyester fabric but the picture or design will not transfer. I am using TexPrintR paper which I have read good reviews. Is there a setting in the printer menu that I need to change?


Are you using sublimation ink? You should get a transfer if you have sublimation ink, sublimation transfer paper and you press to the correct side of the paper (the bright side) and then press (400 F for about a minute). I have never failed to get an image transfer. I use Cobra dye sublimation ink and TextPrint-R paper (which is indeed sublimation paper). Confirm your fabric is at least 80% polyester. It will only transfer to the polyester fibers.


----------



## Brieja (May 24, 2017)

TexprintR is formulated for Ricoh printers. Are you seeing an image when it comes out of the printers? What is your press time and temp. What is the shirt made out of?


----------



## PappaFox (May 26, 2017)

After looking back at the packaging it just says UV resistant Dye based ink. I had ordered some OSIR sublimation ink along with this kit, I guess I will try to empty the tanks and flush the sublimation ink thru the system and try again. I will let you know if I still have problems. Thanks!


----------



## Lady_treece (Jan 15, 2021)

I am having the same issue. What temperature setting are you using?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Lady_treece said:


> I am having the same issue. What temperature setting are you using?


they were not using sublimation ink, not a temperature issue


----------



## Justchill (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey so I’m having the same however I’ve check off every step and material.. it’s just not transferring. COULD SOMEONE PLEASE SAVE ME FROM DROWNING!!!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Justchill said:


> Hey so I’m having the same however I’ve check off every step and material.. it’s just not transferring. COULD SOMEONE PLEASE SAVE ME FROM DROWNING!!!


No one can offer any help to you if you do not give us any specifics, ie. what printer, inks, paper, you are using , and what material are you pressing, along with times and temps?

Help us to help you!


----------



## Skeeterdawg (Mar 25, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> No one can offer any help to you if you do not give us any specifics, ie. what printer, inks, paper, you are using , and what material are you pressing, along with times and temps?
> 
> Help us to help you!





webtrekker said:


> No one can offer any help to you if you do not give us any specifics, ie. what printer, inks, paper, you are using , and what material are you pressing, along with times and temps?
> 
> Help us to help you!


I am having the same issue. I have an Epson ET15000 with sublimation ink. My heat press is on 400 and I pressed it for 60 seconds and still no transfer.


----------



## Skeeterdawg (Mar 25, 2021)

Skeeterdawg said:


> I am having the same issue. I have an Epson ET15000 with sublimation ink. My heat press is on 400 and I pressed it for 60 seconds and still no transfer.


Never mind. I found out that I used the ink that came with the printer instead of purchasing sublimation ink. BUMMER!!!


----------



## Sublimation Newbie (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi. My image isn’t transferring to 100% polyester either. I have converted an Epson 2720 using sublimation ink; I’m using sublimation paper on the correct side; I have my heat press at all temperatures between 385-400 degrees; I have tried all times between 45-70 seconds; and my images are still staying on the paper after I press them. Can someone please help! I’m at my wit’s end. Thank you


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Sublimation Newbie said:


> Hi. My image isn’t transferring to 100% polyester either. I have converted an Epson 2720 using sublimation ink; I’m using sublimation paper on the correct side; I have my heat press at all temperatures between 385-400 degrees; I have tried all times between 45-70 seconds; and my images are still staying on the paper after I press them. Can someone please help! I’m at my wit’s end. Thank you


1. Are you absolutely sure it's sublimation dye ink? Have you flushed out ALL of the old ink that was in the printer?

2. Are you sure that the heat press is actually at that temperature? I mean verify with some type of temperature testing device.


----------



## Sublimation Newbie (Jul 17, 2021)

DrivingZiggy said:


> 1. Are you absolutely sure it's sublimation dye ink? Have you flushed out ALL of the old ink that was in the printer?
> 
> 2. Are you sure that the heat press is actually at that temperature? I mean verify with some type of temperature testing device.


1. I just purchased the printer. So to convert it I emptied out the original ink from the original bottles and filled them with Hiipoo brand sublimation ink.

2. Last night, I ordered a temp testing device from Amazon. It should be here today. I’ll try that and hopefully it works. However, I’ve taken the temp up to 415 degrees for 60 seconds and it still hasn’t changed the outcome.
This is why I’m so frustrated.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Okay, this is the first time I'm hearing of the Hiipoo brand. I don't know anything about them. But you say that you emptied out the ink and filled the ink. You don't mention any head cleanings at all. You'll probably have to do it a few times in order to get all of the old ink out of the heads.


----------



## Sublimation Newbie (Jul 17, 2021)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Okay, this is the first time I'm hearing of the Hiipoo brand. I don't know anything about them. But you say that you emptied out the ink and filled the ink. You don't mention any head cleanings at all. You'll probably have to do it a few times in order to get all of the old ink out of the heads.


Because the printer was brand new, I had to fill it with ink. So there isn’t any old ink in there. I converted it myself.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Ok. Bypass the printheads by taking your finger and smearing some ink on the sublimation paper then try pressing it. If you get no print, or just a yellow print then the ink IS NOT sublimation ink.


----------



## Sublimation Newbie (Jul 17, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> Ok. Bypass the printheads by taking your finger and smearing some ink on the sublimation paper then try pressing it. If you get no print, or just a yellow print then the ink IS NOT sublimation ink.


So I smeared and pressed both blue and yellow. The colors were faint on the 100% microfiber cloth; and there still was quite a bit of ink left on the paper.
This is really weird because the box and the bottles that they ain’t came in I’ll say sublimation ink. I ordered them off of Amazon.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ink will always show on the paper after you press. Don't judge your success or failure that way. Post a picture of your print on the cloth.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Have you tried pressing a different material instead of microfibre? Try plain old white, 100% polyester material at 190°C for 60 secs.


----------



## Sublimation Newbie (Jul 17, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> Have you tried pressing a different material instead of microfibre? Try plain old white, 100% polyester material at 190°C for 60 secs.


Yes I tried a 100% polyester tshirt at various terms and times. I did get the most success with 420 degrees (F) and 105 minutes. I still have so much ink left on the paper after I press it.
I don’t know why the majority of the ink won’t transfer. At least I got some ink to transfer…


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Sublimation Newbie said:


> Yes I tried a 100% polyester tshirt at various terms and times. I did get the most success with 420 degrees (F) and 105 minutes. I still have so much ink left on the paper after I press it.
> I don’t know why the majority of the ink won’t transfer. At least I got some ink to transfer…


You mean 105 seconds ;-)

No point going too long or too hot. That will just sublimate the ink_ out_ of the garment. 60 @400F will give you "reasonable" results, else something is wrong. WHITE. The fabric is _white_, right? You cannot sublimate dark garments, and even pastel garments will throw off the color balance. Sublimation can only dye the garment darker than it is; it cannot lighten it. All light and brightness must come from the original garment. Same reason copy/printer paper is white.

Show us a photo of the paper before pressing and the shirt after pressing. Sublimation ink does not look bright until it has been heated, so if the unpressed print on the paper looks bright and colorful, it isn't sublimation ink. Sub ink should look dull until heated.


----------



## Sublimation Newbie (Jul 17, 2021)

NoXid said:


> You mean 105 seconds ;-)
> 
> No point going too long or too hot. That will just sublimate the ink_ out_ of the garment. 60 @400F will give you "reasonable" results, else something is wrong. WHITE. The fabric is _white_, right? You cannot sublimate dark garments, and even pastel garments will throw off the color balance. Sublimation can only dye the garment darker than it is; it cannot lighten it. All light and brightness must come from the original garment. Same reason copy/printer paper is white.
> 
> Show us a photo of the paper before pressing and the shirt after pressing. Sublimation ink does not look bright until it has been heated, so if the unpressed print on the paper looks bright and colorful, it isn't sublimation ink. Sub ink should look dull until heated.


Lol… yes of course seconds and not minutes. ; )
I’ve included a picture of the image before and after it was pressed. It’s almost like it was never pressed…there’s the same amount of ink in the shirt as there is in the sheet.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sublimation Newbie said:


> I still have so much ink left on the paper after I press it.
> I don’t know why the majority of the ink won’t transfer.


Ink will always show on the paper after you press. Don't judge your success or failure that way. Post a picture of your print on the cloth.


----------



## Sublimation Newbie (Jul 17, 2021)

I post a picture of the image on the shirt before and after pressing.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Sublimation Newbie said:


> Lol… yes of course seconds and not minutes. ; )
> I’ve included a picture of the image before and after it was pressed. It’s almost like it was never pressed…there’s the same amount of ink in the shirt as there is in the sheet.


That looks pretty good. Obviously it is sublimation ink and it is sublimating.

Verify the accuracy of your temperature readings> If they are way off, adjust accordingly and then see what you get. If that still does not get as much ink on the garment as you want, then try a printer setting that lays down more ink, like Premium Presentation Matt. What setting have you been using?

*Note, it does not matter how much ink is left on the paper.* There will always be ink left on the paper, how much depends on the paper used and how much ink you laid down on the paper to start with.


----------



## sydd (Sep 8, 2021)

so im new to this sublimation printing and transferring, I'm using a eco tank 2760 as a starter and I found out I was using the wrong ink so I removed all the ink and put in happy toner sublimation ink and cleaned the heads and the nozzles and printed my image off of word and had my Cricut press up to 400 for 60 seconds and it still didn't print on a 50/50 shirt. please help me


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sydd said:


> so im new to this sublimation printing and transferring, I'm using a eco tank 2760 as a starter and I found out I was using the wrong ink so I removed all the ink and put in happy toner sublimation ink and cleaned the heads and the nozzles and printed my image off of word and had my Cricut press up to 400 for 60 seconds and it still didn't print on a 50/50 shirt. please help me


Are you sure you got all the old ink out of the tubes? What color is your shirt?


----------



## sydd (Sep 8, 2021)

splathead said:


> Are you sure you got all the old ink out of the tubes? What color is your shirt?


how do I know when all the color is out of the tubes? there like a light color grey


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sublimation ink on transfer paper looks muted and off-color. If your prints are looking like they did when you had non-sublimation ink in your printer, then all your old ink has not been purged.


----------



## sydd (Sep 8, 2021)

splathead said:


> Sublimation ink on transfer paper looks muted and off-color. If your prints are looking like they did when you had non-sublimation ink in your printer, then all your old ink has not been purged.


Ok um im at work rn can I show u my prints when I get home


----------



## K&N (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi, I have converted my Epson 2720 for sublimation with Cosmos Ink EcoTank 502 and I have Crafting Besties Sublimation Paper 123G. My images still won't transfer to my 100% polyester T-shirt. I've tried all Temps and times and nothing works. What do I do??? Someone please help


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

K&N said:


> Hi, I have converted my Epson 2720 for sublimation with Cosmos Ink EcoTank 502 and I have Crafting Besties Sublimation Paper 123G. My images still won't transfer to my 100% polyester T-shirt. I've tried all Temps and times and nothing works. What do I do??? Someone please help


60 seconds at 400 F will work if you have sublimation ink and white polyester. If the printer is new and has never before had ink in it, then most likely you do not actually have dye sublimation ink. If the printer previously had normal ink in it, then there is still normal ink in the lines and you need to purge it out. Sublimation ink looks a little dull/muted compared to normal ink when printed on paper.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Smear some of your ink on a sheet of sub paper using a finger, let it dry off, then press onto white 100% polyester fabric. This will determine whether the ink itself is at fault.


----------



## Club Snoods (7 mo ago)

Hi guys and gals. Same issue i am having.
I purchased the epson wf 7310.

i setup the printer using original ink. I then transferred to sublimation. When it didnt transfer i assumed it was because old ink was still in the tanks.

i have cleaned the print head about a dozen times and printed about 30 colour charts to try and flush the old ink.

the temperature is set to 400f and time is 45 secs. I ront have a temperature kit but i left it on 15 secs more one time and it near melted the material so im sure its not an issue with the temp.

the material is the same poly that runs through direct to garment machine my snood supplier uses.

and the paper is sublimation also,

i have tried different types of sublimation paper and on both sides just to make sure im not being a dunce and printing on the wrong side.

4 attempts and not a drop of ink had transferred from the paper.

any advice is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The 7310 doesn't have tanks so it's not like there would be a ton of old ink to remove. 

Is anything printing on the paper, or is it coming out blank?

What brand ink are you using? Are you sure it is sublimation ink? Post pictures.

Multiple back-to-back head cleanings is never a good idea. If no ink is printing its likely you clogged all your print heads.


----------



## Club Snoods (7 mo ago)

Ink is printing fine. Its just not tranferring. Thanks for heads up on the prices nt head cleaning. I will post picks of the ink bottles


----------



## Club Snoods (7 mo ago)




----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

none of those are sublimation ink

this is what you want to order (don't forget to ask for an icc)


----------



## Club Snoods (7 mo ago)

Thanks for your input 👍. You 100% sure? It would make 100% sense as zero ink is transferring but i have quizzed them and have been assured it is. I purchased a sublimation kit so the ink came with that package which included cartridges and siringes etc. cost £100 so will be raging if its not sublimation ink.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it says right on the bottles - black = pigment & c,m,y = dye
this is the usual oem setup for many of the epson ecotanks, somebody messed up your order and grabbed the wrong set of bottles

send them a pic

also you can order here or here

(very interesting niche you have, great website too, you can add a link in your 'signature')


----------



## Club Snoods (7 mo ago)

I did query snd suspect that to be the case but somebody must be trying to cover there arse.

thanks for your help! 👍


----------



## Club Snoods (7 mo ago)

So your bang on. They are saying Its the wrong ink iv purchased 🤷‍♂️.

at least i know what the issue is now so thats a relief. Thanks for your input 👍

And compliments on the website 👍. Websites and digital marketing is my thing. Sublimation not so but suppliers are a nightmare hence why im attempting to teach myself how to do it.

thanks again


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah, unless the bottle specifically has the word 'sublimation' on it, it's not. This is typical dye based ink that comes with virtually every new epson; especially since your black is pigment (just like what comes with a new epson).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Club Snoods said:


> So your bang on. They are saying Its the wrong ink iv purchased 🤷‍♂️.
> thanks again


If it was their mistake, I would demand they send new cartridges too. It's a bear to empty ink out of carts.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

glad you figured it out, and it was not your error

+1 for them hopefully making everything right, like splathead said, even the carts

if not move on
there is nothing so frustrating as having paying customers wait while your supplier hems & haws about why their mistake is yours, then a week later your clients have bailed elsewhere


----------

